# Junk Citizen Cosmotron X8



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Described as non-working, this 'junk' piece from Japan cost less than Â£10. I thought it was worth the risk, since it could probably be sorted with a service by Mr Silver Hawk, and this 4840 model with date at 6 is not seen very often. However, with these movements it's always worth trying a new battery, even if the seller said a new battery didn't get it going....and lo and behold it fired up and is now keeping good time:










A new crystal is needed as this one is cracked, and a replacement specifically for this model is still available. The hour and minute hands are interesting - they are a frame design so you can see through them - and the bold second hand is a nice highlight:










After fitting the new crystal, and a light refresh of the case:










Love a bargain :yes:

Stephen


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice find! Cosmotrons seem to be watches where bargains can still be found -- I managed to get a non-date S/S X8 Cosmotron with a dial very similar to yours (again, sans date) last week for less than $30 USD (including shipping) in like condition, and it too was running!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I reckon they are a good buy - the design of the movement minimises wear (i.e. less than a fully mechanical watch) so they should keep running reasonably well,

Stephen


----------

